# Sony Hc 3 Lcd Problem



## samswatch (Dec 3, 2007)

My HC3 has a problem with lcd screen. If I pull it out - it just shows gray lines.

However if I turn it around and make if face the outside its fine.

I can still record etc but its a pain. Unit is about 2 years old and has been used for around 18 hrs (given the number of tapes used).

I would appreciate any advice regarding the problem or where in London I can get it fixed (with an approximate cost).

thanks

sam


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Probably your best bet would be one of these

http://www.sonycentres.co.uk/london/


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like the LCD's cable has been damaged. Your local Sony specialist should repair it quickly, without too much expense.


----------



## samswatch (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks gents will try and go to one today

sam


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I took a (decent) Sony CD player to my local Sony centre for repair once.

They don't fix stuff themselves, but send it away to a local repair centre.

They gave me the contacd details of the repair centre so I rang them. They wanted Â£30.00-odd just to look at it (plus p&p of course).

If your camcorder is out of waranty, I'd try an independent camera or electronics repair shop (if you can find one), or use this lot <<Consumer Direct>> to argue it shouldn't have failed and get a refund/repair/replacement FOC.

I took consumer direct's advice and complained about a Dell monitor.

Consumer Direct told me which template letter to use and that I should tell them that they expect an electronic device to last 5 years without fault. Sent a modified template letter to Dell and they replaced the monitor straight away FOC.

Worth a try.


----------



## samswatch (Dec 3, 2007)

that's cool, many thanks

sam


----------

